# Pierce cushion fork repair



## ratfink1962 (Feb 27, 2019)

I have a broken Pierce cushion fork I will be repairing sometime in the near future.

I have a couple of ideas on how to fix it, but was wondering if anyone here has made the same repair, and what the outcome was?

My fork is broken where the aft most (long) leaf meets the crown, essentially it broke off flush. I read elsewhere that the fork legs are made from spring steel and I believe was brazed into the crown.

Idea #1
Cut off 1" from the original break, then weld on (tig) a new longer section which would slip into the slot milled into the crown, then braze it like it was from the factory. My fears with this method would be changing the temper of the spring steel when welding the extension on. I would also build a jig to hold things in the proper place before welding and brazing it back together.

Idea #2
Figure out which steel to use (1050-1060?) And forge a whole new leg... which would require it to be tempered. Then install it in the fork crown same as above. My fear of using this method is getting the dimensions exact, and getting the proper temper... plus it really wouldn't be original to the bike.

Thoughts?  Suggestions? Let's hear it.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 27, 2019)

Yikes!! OH...WOW...To me... it looks like a total replacement....who ever did the orig repair most likely used a torch and destroyed the temper...if I had it I’d throw it away..or dream for a new fork or use it as a display....lol... ok ...seriously option( 3 ) is to do a whole new fork. Do the “forged in fire thing.”  you might lose the spring steel temper with heat of a torch on a repair... who’s to say the other side hasn’t be compromised with the old repair...it’s possible  you repair and the other side breaks..too risky


----------



## locomotion (Feb 27, 2019)

I would start by sand-blasting the whole fork to see what you are really working with.
Looks like a mess in the picture.
I use aluminium oxide in my cabinet. Safer/more gentle on the steel.
Then clear it until you are ready for the next step to prevent rusting.
Then post some pictures of what you have.

Hard to say what really is going on there!

I would most likely only repair the fork by welding it/brazing it and leaving it as a display piece ..... I would not ride a bike with this fork on!!!


----------



## ratfink1962 (Feb 27, 2019)

The old repair was a piece of sheetmetal wrapped around the fork legs and soldered... not hot enough to mess with the temper.

Option 3 is not an option to me at all.
This fork (and bike) will be repaired and ridden... wont be a daily rider, but it will be ridden on occasion. I have no doubt it can be repaired, and be just as good as the original. I also blacksmith as a hobby.

But yes... it is a mess, I will clean it up and see just what Ive got going on... I dont think its as bad as everyone thinks. 

Was wondering if anyone here has attempted the same repair? If not... I guess Ill document it, then you can send me your broken Pierce forks!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 27, 2019)

You may consider having a new leaf spring made.
It’s not an expensive proposition...,


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 27, 2019)

If it were my fork and Say replacing it wasn’t a option I’d get ahold of @Velocipedist Co. hes a metal miracle worker.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 27, 2019)

If you black smith then option 3 is viable..why the question then?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 27, 2019)

If you are in a city, check for an automotive spring shop.  They know their springs, and may be able to help you.  I had a fork fail on me once and that was more than enough!


----------



## kccomet (Feb 27, 2019)

welding spring steel.....tough esp when you have flex like a fork or seat


----------



## ratfink1962 (Feb 27, 2019)

redline1968 said:


> If you black smith then option 3 is viable..why the question then?




I can re-create the fork legs, but no way would I attempt to re-make a new crown with steer tube... thats beyond my abilities to just create that part from scratch. Besides... Its kinda the same thing as repairing what I already have if I just replace the one broke leg.

I can fabricate just about anything... but If I get stuck, I have a buddy that is a nationally recognized master fabricator that builds some amazing stuff.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 27, 2019)

This may be a good opportunity to build several of these forks. I’m sure you could sell around a dozen of these forks and more than pay for your fork....


----------



## locomotion (Feb 28, 2019)

ratfink1962 said:


> I can fabricate just about anything... but




Lets see some pictures of past work! Excited to see it.


----------



## ratfink1962 (Feb 28, 2019)

I'll have to try and dig up some pics, I'm not very good at organizing and storing photos, I know I have taken pics of various projects over the years... but finding them is another story.

Here is a few I found on my phone, outdoor fireplace project, porch rebuild at my sons house, and a blacksmithing project.


----------



## willswares1220 (Feb 28, 2019)

You could check on The Wheelmen Forum and also on their facebook. There's many skilled craftsmen in that club that have either restored or repaired early stuff.


----------



## gkeep (Feb 28, 2019)

Beautiful hammer beam structure! That framing will last for centuries. Hats off!


----------



## ratfink1962 (Feb 28, 2019)

gkeep said:


> Beautiful hammer beam structure! That framing will last for centuries. Hats off!




Hey thanks, finally someone knows the right name for those!


----------



## locomotion (Feb 28, 2019)

ratfink1962 said:


> Hey thanks, finally someone knows the right name for those!




I was going to call it an outdoor kitchen! It's awesome. I need one like it  Great work.


----------



## ratfink1962 (Feb 28, 2019)

Your only seeing part of the patio... 1400 SF total, this spring I will be finishing the firepit area, plus the outdoor grilling area which wont be fancy... just my grill and smoker and I'll be building a rolling island work space. Then comes the landscaping... 3 years start to finish working on it when I have time.


----------



## ratfink1962 (Feb 28, 2019)

Btw.. the fireplace wasnt too hard to build, I got my plans from www.backyardflare.com they have many styles of outdoor fireplaces that can be owner built, plans are only $40 and I think right now they are running a half price sale on several designs.
I think I only have $1200-1500 in it total. Which is very affordable if you can handle cinder blocks.


----------



## locomotion (Feb 28, 2019)

ratfink1962 said:


> Btw.. the fireplace wasnt too hard to build, I got my plans from www.backyardflare.com they have many styles of outdoor fireplaces that can be owner built, plans are only $40 and I think right now they are running a half price sale on several designs.
> I think I only have $1200-1500 in it total. Which is very affordable if you can handle cinder blocks.




Feel like taking a trip to Canada this summer


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 28, 2019)

Very beautiful project!
I’m planning to build an outdoor wood-fired pizza oven, using this foam block form kit.

https://diybbq.com/do-it-yourself-large-foam-pizza-oven-form-kit/


----------

